# A few horses that I have been considering...



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

Horse 1 - A very handsome boy. Nice shoulder, good steep rump for jumping, hocks look a little high, tied behind the knee, very fine pasterns. Looks low in the heel on the hind legs. Kind eye. Would probably make a nice jumper.

Horse 2 - I'm wary of any horse with such a past injury, but it all depends on what you want to do with him. He's not quite as nice as #1, though he has a better shoulder. Slightly uphill, looks like he could be hard to fit a saddle to. Quite small in the back end. Tied behind the knee though not as badly as #1.

Horse 3 - Good on you for not counting him out even though he's not exactly pretty! Could use some muscling, obviously. Camped out, tied behind the knee, not the best shoulder. Croup is set back too far.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Of the horses shown I like 2 the best. However, I would not touch #2 if I was going to really use him for anything.. because even a trail horse needs to be able to absrob shock in their ankle. Watch the video and see at the trot how he reaches further under himself with his left hind as well as how he moves his right knee to compensate for the stiff ankle. I could see back trouble at some point. 

I had a horse with an osselet like that.. and forget jumping at all.. although I did train him to quite a high level in dressage. The ankle limited what he could do and it WILL limit what this horse can do. Number two is built uphill and really might make a good dressage horse.. but that ankle.. W/O the ankle issue I could see that #2 horse doing eventing and doing well. With the ankle? Not much.. of anything.. really. Too bad. 

I like #1 but not as much as #2. Number 1 is a bit down hill. He does not travel straight in front. He has a saved patch on his neck from either an IV or a blood draw. It may have just been for coggins (though I never shaved a horse for a Coggins blood draw). He has a much freeer movement than number 2. I have known a lot of OTTB's who roared and they were fine. This horse might be fine doing other things. He is quite athletic. 

#3.. well there is a clear example of a Roman Nose. His head is very large for his body and I do not like his over angulated hind legs. He has a wobble in his hocks on the hills (both up and down). His right hock especially rotates as he walks over it.. in fact it looks like he may have a stifle issue (I had a horse that moves like that after tearing the medial collateral ligament in his stifle.. NOT saying this horse has that injury.. just there are rear end issues that may or may not improve with proper work).


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

^^^^ Agree with Elana on all counts, she has pretty much said it all so nothing to add


----------



## scubadreams (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for the help and advice


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Dispite being a bit unfortunate looking, I just can't get over that third geldings face xD its adorable!


----------



## scubadreams (May 5, 2012)

Endiku said:


> Dispite being a bit unfortunate looking, I just can't get over that third geldings face xD its adorable!


I know he does have a sweet face and a good personality


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

I am no conformation expert so will leave that to others (and I see you already have Elana, so you're set! :wink -BUT- I am a casual racing fan, and was so surprised to see Hey Byrn in your list. I absolutely remember him making some noise on the Triple Crown trail back in 2008. Here are a few articles about his 3-year old racing career:
http://www.bloodhorse.com/horse-racing/articles/43872/hey-byrn-scores-headed-to-florida-derby

http://www.bloodhorse.com/horse-racing/articles/44572/derby-hopes-still-alive-for-hey-byrn

http://www.bloodhorse.com/horse-racing/articles/45143/preakness-profile-hey-byrn.
He's one of those horses I always wondered about after the Triple Crown, and I just loved seeing his name pop up here.

I don't want to start a debate about racing, but it always amazes me that when looking OTTBs, you actually do have the opportunity to run into some really classy racehorses looking for a new home. At some point in the future, I definitely hope to have one!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

If he had not blown that ankle.......

(and it looks like I still know how to pick 'em!)


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Elana said:


> If he had not blown that ankle.......
> 
> (and it looks like I still know how to pick 'em!)


Ha! Elana- you do have the eye. Now, if he hadn't blown the ankle, I guess he probably wouldn't be up for adoption. But I suppose you never know.

The evil part of me is thinking...huh, I certainly am never going to jump a horse, and all I do is putter around a few times a week, just what this horse needs for his new "career." I've been dreaming of an OTTB with a cool race history my whole life, maybe he should come live with ME! :twisted: Just kidding Scuba, I certainly don't need another horse right now, and would never do that to someone...


----------



## Seif114 (Jan 9, 2013)

Well I helped narrow your decition for you. lol
Me and my mom adopted Brazen Flash today. He's such a sweet boy and we think he's absolutly adorible! 
I can't wait till he gets here friday.
I hope that you are able to find the perfect horse for you. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Weezilla (Aug 3, 2012)

Seif114 said:


> Well I helped narrow your decition for you. lol
> Me and my mom adopted Brazen Flash today. He's such a sweet boy and we think he's absolutly adorible!
> I can't wait till he gets here friday.
> I hope that you are able to find the perfect horse for you. Best of luck to you.


Congratulations! He is adorable.


----------



## scubadreams (May 5, 2012)

Seif114 said:


> Well I helped narrow your decition for you. lol
> Me and my mom adopted Brazen Flash today. He's such a sweet boy and we think he's absolutly adorible!
> I can't wait till he gets here friday.
> I hope that you are able to find the perfect horse for you. Best of luck to you.


Good luck with him  he looked like a very sweet horse. This has been a long process to become an approved adopter since they didn't originally adopt to CO. They are going to consider us, since there have been good potential adopters from CO. I hope it is soon as I really have seen some good OTTBs on their site.


----------



## heymckate (Nov 23, 2010)

I saw Finn Again (love his name since my OTTB's barn name is Finnigan!) on Facebook earlier this week. He's very cute!

I think everyone else has pretty much summed things up. Good luck finding a perfect horse! I love that you're looking at off-track horses. OTTBs are my favorite. I also love seeing their race histories, their bloodlines, etc. My horse's great-grandsire is one of my favorite sires of all time (Gone West), and I had watched his grandsire Grand Slam race... so to me that is just the coolest thing ever.


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

I personally would put them all behind you and continue searching.


----------

